# How Much Alcohol



## Martial Tucker (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm hoping most MT'ers have seen this before, but because it's New Years Eve here is a link

http://health.discovery.com/tools/calculators/alcohol/alcohol.html

to a quick and easy calculator for estimating your blood alcohol content after you've had a few drinks. 

If you're not familiar with how the various factors (# drinks, body size, time) combine to determine your B.A.C., then I beg you to take a quick look at this and play around with various scenarios for you, or the person who would likely be driving for you before you go out tonite.:drinkbeer


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 31, 2005)

In college, I participated in a BarLab, where I had the opportunity to drink for free and have my reactions monitored by the police while I drove on a course.  (So everything was safe and legal)  I worked my way up to a BAC of 1.5 and I was ****ed up.  I had to crawl to the car and I couldn't even get it started.  The cops just laughed.  The legal limit up here used to be .12.  I couldn't imagine driving at that...now its .08 and still that seems high after experiencing what I experienced.  At .08, I was still swerving over the course on the curves and my reaction times were very exaggerated.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 31, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> In college, I participated in a BarLab, where I had the opportunity to drink for free and have my reactions monitored by the police while I drove on a course. (So everything was safe and legal) I worked my way up to a BAC of 1.5 and I was ****ed up. I had to crawl to the car and I couldn't even get it started. The cops just laughed. The legal limit up here used to be .12. I couldn't imagine driving at that...now its .08 and still that seems high after experiencing what I experienced. At .08, I was still swerving over the course on the curves and my reaction times were very exaggerated.


My personal drinking habits/rules typically keep me at .04 or less. Even then, given how I feel around .04, I would be concerned about driving.


----------

